# Bert



## Bert (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi
  My names is Bert

I am new to this web site,  new to the martial arts and experiencing some difficulty in learning the art that I have chosen

I am presently practicing with the staff,  I have been for the last couple years,  I have hurt mysel quite a few times, mostly from spinning it radically,  busting my nose a couple times and popping myself in the head and ears,

Can some one tell me the use of this weapon in acient times
my staff is 8 " 6 " long


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome!

What style staff use interests you...Western, Japanese, Filipino, ...?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2006)

Bert said:
			
		

> Hi
> My names is Bert
> 
> I am new to this web site,  new to the martial arts and experiencing some difficulty in learning the art that I have chosen
> ...


Welcome Bert. Welcome and be true.

I would suggest that you find an accredited MA school which teaches the use of a Bo-staff rather than the trial and erroneous ways you've been teaching yourself. The staff is a powerful weapon in the right hands, and also in the wrong hands... but (as you've stated) it'll be you that will be hurting and not your opponent(s). There are those on this board who can help you find the right art/school should you wish to continue your studies of the Bo Staff.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  You'll get lots of good advice and help here.

JeffJ


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:

I would agree with MA-Caver - you need to find an instructor.  People here can provide lots of good advice - but can't provide the feedback that a qualified instructor can when instructing you and watching how you perform.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> .
> I would suggest that you find an accredited MA school which teaches the use of a Bo-staff rather than the trial and erroneous ways you've been teaching yourself.


 
Greetings and welcome to MT! Ditto to the above.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey: we have got a lot of knowledge here, but to say ditto to what everyone else has said, none of this knowledge can take the place of a good instructor.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome again!  :wavey:  I will echo what everyone else already said.  Attempting to teach yourself weapons is dangerous, as you already discovered from accidentally hitting yourself with your staff.  There are also many subtle movements done with a weapon that you cannot teach yourself, since you have no frame of reference.  I strongly advise you to seek proper instruction.

8.5 feet is a *little* long for most MA staff work; the longest bo staff used is usually about six feet.  I used a six-foot staff during my brief stint in Kobudo.

There is a lot of information on MT; I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you find the answers you need. Happy posting!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

     I'd suggest that you enroll in a good martial arts school in your area before trying to take on a weapon-


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..MA-Carver's post says it best..




			
				MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I would suggest that you find an accredited MA school which teaches the use of a Bo-staff rather than the trial and erroneous ways you've been teaching yourself. The staff is a powerful weapon in the right hands, and also in the wrong


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Bert.  As has already been stated, find a good instructor for that staff.  I taught myself to use nunchaku when I was a kid and had knots on my head til I was 15!  Good luck.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome, Bert.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 26, 2006)

Bert, welcome to MT!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bert (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the come back
I still practice with my (little stick) it is a javalin,  closest MA school is too far away to travel
so I will slow down and practice my moves slow before I try to hurt myself again
I do not intend to use against others it is more for my spiritual use as I can yell at it all I want,  and again it hurts me


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welome to MT.  Happy posting


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Bert! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------

